# gesplittete struts-config mittels ant zusammenbauen



## clemson (31. Jan 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Struts-Applikation und derzeit alles in einer struts-config definiert. Diese struts-config umfasst jetzt schon unübersichtliche ~1000 zeilen. Ich möchte daher die struts-config splitten, und mittels einem ant-build file, eine struts-config zusammenbauen.

meine frage: wie muss ich die struts-confgi aufteilen und vor allem wie sieht das build-skript in ant aus?

mfg


----------



## gondor (10. Feb 2006)

@clemson

Das kann du schön über XDoclet machen...

Infomationen hier im PDF:

http://www.manfred-wolff.de/data/Struts und XDoclet.pdf

Alternative:

Kannst aber auch mehrere xml-dateien herstellen und diese in deiner web.xml bekanntgeben:


```
<init-param>
      <param-name>config</param-name>
      <param-value>/WEB-INF/struts-config.xml, /WEB-INF/struts-config_1.xml, /WEB-INF/struts-config_2.xml</param-value>
</init-param>
```

hoffe dir geholfen zu haben,

gondor(..)


----------



## clemson (10. Feb 2006)

hey cool, vielen dank für deine hilfe...


----------

